# Relive NASA Glory Days



## Larry G (Apr 13, 2006)

This is going to be good stuff!!
I can remember watching news shows about the space program when I was a teenager.
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/24473708/


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

As a child of the '60s, this will be cool.


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

Those guys were the real pioneers facing the dangers of the unknown. Today, astronauts are more like 'PR' people.  

--- CHAS


----------

